# mobile yard/port authority BLOWN the fuck up



## slimJack (Apr 6, 2014)

Yup..we were riding the sand line from Nola n fuckd around n missed the siding hop out a few miles outta mobile Alabama and woke up in the yard.. Got out the yard n walked onto port aity property which is connected to the yard and just as we stepped off the property pt. Authority police arrested us for trespassing.. The story made the local news and in court they talked so much shit about us and said we would have to sit in jail til Monday to see another judge.. Well Saturday came and I guess the judge had a change of heart and he personally got us out and took us to get our dog Sasha out the pound for 80 bucks n gave us 20 bucks each and told us to get outta mobile... Well we got on a wbd to Nola and I guess the crew saw us n the train started slowing down and I saw blue lights flashing off the dirty face grainer "someone" rode n I guess my two road dawgs went back to jail. I just hopped on a mega bus to Texas. Fuk mobile yard. They have camera s n sensors everywhere. 11 million bucks worth they said..but yea stay outta mobile yard


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 6, 2014)

I think you'll be seeing more cameras n sensors as the budget(s) permit. The fact that they spotted and apprehended you is an argument they use in spending money on them (we keep on catchin' these bums that we didn't get before, no terrorist will slip through our fingers now). Port areas and transportation are priorities. Technology will eventually make train riding less and less viable.

I'm surprised that there aren't grants for welding bars over grainer holes yet. Low tech, cheap, effective.


----------



## slimJack (Apr 6, 2014)

http://fox10tv.com/2014/04/03/train-hoppers-caught-in-highly-restricted-area-arrested/


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 6, 2014)

Fuck


----------



## slimJack (Apr 6, 2014)

Yah dude. And last note we tried to get out again to go back west on chicken shit express and my other 2 road dawgz got arrested again pulled off the grainer. Fortunately I wasn't found on the train n got a mega bus outta town. Mother fuck mobile


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 6, 2014)

God damn, sorry for the road dogs but glad you got that bus.. Mobile is now added to the list of places to avoid


----------



## slimJack (Apr 6, 2014)

janktoaster said:


> God damn, sorry for the road dogs but glad you got that bus.. Mobile is now added to the list of places to avoid


Yah bro I feel kinda guilty but then again we just wanted to get tf outta mobile and was desperate..


----------



## janktoaster (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey man, desperate times call for desperate measures


----------



## slimJack (Apr 6, 2014)

janktoaster said:


> Hey man, desperate times call for desperate measures


Indeed kid


----------



## slimJack (Apr 6, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I think you'll be seeing more cameras n sensors as the budget(s) permit. The fact that they spotted and apprehended you is an argument they use in spending money on them (we keep on catchin' these bums that we didn't get before, no terrorist will slip through our fingers now). Port areas and transportation are priorities. Technology will eventually make train riding less and less viable.
> 
> I'm surprised that there aren't grants for welding bars over grainer holes yet. Low tech, cheap, effective.


Yes I agree. I talked to a CSX yard dog and he said starting next year getting caught on trains will be a federal felony. Zero tolerance or something


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 6, 2014)

slimJack said:


> Yes I agree. I talked to a CSX yard dog and he said starting next year getting caught on trains will be a federal felony. Zero tolerance or something



It may be true. But, I think for now they are satisfied just bullshitting you and making you think it is a hanging offense. 

Bulls can suck it.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 7, 2014)

congrats on blowing up another town more then it already was.


----------



## sporehead (Apr 7, 2014)

That yard sucks. After pulling ninja shit across the yard for two hours, the guy I was with decided he didn't want to ride. Then we left on a public road right next to the hop out. So yes, there is an easier way.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 7, 2014)

The Port of Mobile has sucked for eva.


----------



## slimJack (Apr 8, 2014)

cantcureherpes said:


> congrats on blowing up another town more then it already was.


Yea I know right.Green ass mistake


----------



## slimJack (Apr 8, 2014)

highwayman said:


> The Port of Mobile has sucked for eva.


Yea its like 4 yards in 1 plus the port authority plus cameras and possible sensors everywhere. Like I said it was a definite green mistake of fallin asleep when I saw we were about 30 mins outta mobile smh


----------



## slimJack (Apr 8, 2014)

sporehead said:


> That yard sucks. After pulling ninja shit across the yard for two hours, the guy I was with decided he didn't want to ride. Then we left on a public road right next to the hop out. So yes, there is an easier way.


Yea I know exactly where ya talkn of.Lotta woods right there and tent city


----------

